# Hopes of finding a teaching job in HK?



## kim24 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello guys, 

I was hoping to get a little advice with regards to working in Hong Kong as an English teacher. I've visited HK numerous times and it's definitely on my list of potential countries to live and work in. I ask this question in reference to ESL jobs. I don't want to do this forever, but I hope it to be a means to an end, enabling me to set myself up. I've looked around and it's hard to find definitive answers on my chances. Here is what I have to offer:

BA: English
MA: Politics
TEFL Certificate
CELTA
No experience however.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Kim,

As I've recently interviewed at a university, if you haven't done so already, prepare a strong curriculum vitae and shop around. Go to www.teachaway.com and look for opportunities in the region. You have excellent teachings abroad certifications so I can't imagine that you wouldn't be a good candidate....

Best wishes....


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Lots of lots of Expat teachers. Come join in.


----------



## JadaYuen (Sep 13, 2012)

that depends on where you want to teach. Given your master degree in Politics, you should be looking for a job at a reputable school or organization. Renowned international schools like HKIS have their careers pages with job openings. You can also check on other international schools like Canadian International School of Hong Kong or German Swiss International School. If not, teaching at institutions like Wall Street Institute or the British Council should be fun too!

Jada


----------



## kimmy1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a qualified secondary school teacher from the Uk, if we do stop here from christmas then I would be looking to get a work visa so thinking of options for me. Do you need a tefl to teach here? I have been told yes and no.... Does anybody that teach here have the answer? Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

True yes and no but if you have one you will have many options where to work and you will get a better salary.


----------

